# OUCH!!!



## Solo Christo (Nov 8, 2005)

Gal 5:11 And I, brethren, if I still preach circumcision, why do I still suffer persecution? Then the offense of the cross has ceased. 12 I could wish that those who trouble you would even *cut themselves off!*


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

Not very seeker sensitive, if you ask me.


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I wonder if Paul knew that he might be offending someone with his humor.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 8, 2005)

Amazing, a man of God who was not politically correct. 

Peter was not seeker friendly in his sermon in acts either! Matter of fact, he probably broke every rule of "modern, evangelical, seeker friendly" preaching there is! 


Act 2:22 "Men of Israel, hear these words: Jesus of Nazareth, a man attested to you by God with mighty works and wonders and signs that God did through him in your midst, as you yourselves know-- 
Act 2:23 this Jesus, delivered up according to the definite plan and foreknowledge of God, *you* crucified and killed by the hands of lawless men. 
Act 2:36 Let all the house of Israel therefore know for certain that God has made him both Lord and Christ, this Jesus whom *you* crucified." (ESV)

A message followed of course by "Repent and be baptized!"


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 8, 2005)

What's even better is that, in the Greek, Paul makes a pun and play on words when he says that statement in Galatians.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Are you sure that it is emasculation that is being spoken of? Or does it mean being cut off out of the assembly like an unclean thing? After all, they are the ones being cut off, not just their members.



The grammar is pretty clear. Paul says that the thinks that the Judaizers/Moralists should "castrate themselves." The lexical (dictionary) form of the verb is in the active voice (x does y to q). Paul used the middle voice to signal a reflexive (the verb acts on the subject himself) act. Thus x will/should do x to himself (or in this case to themselves).

rsc


----------



## turmeric (Nov 22, 2005)

I have heard that Galatia might be in the region of Phrygia. The cult of Cybelle was there and devotees to that cult often did just as Paul was suggesting. Ouch indeed!


----------



## Robin (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Peter was not seeker friendly in his sermon in acts either! Matter of fact, he probably broke every rule of "modern, evangelical, seeker friendly" preaching there is!
> 
> 
> ...




Gee...then look, 3,000 were "added to the church that day..."

After that sermon with that particular content, all those conversions happened. (no mention of "God loves you" or "purpose")




Robin


----------



## Robin (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Are you sure that it is emasculation that is being spoken of? Or does it mean being cut off out of the assembly like an unclean thing? After all, they are the ones being cut off, not just their members.



What do you suppose the original meaning of circumcision meant?

Why cut *THERE*?!



Robin


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> ...



Do you think that is why the early Reformers wanted to give the anabaptists the "third baptism" by drowning them?





> King Ferdinand declared drowning (called the third baptism) "the best antidote to Anabaptism".



[Edited on 11-23-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Scot (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> If it was a true question, I would say this:
> 
> Circumcision was a visible sign showing forth the depravity of man which passes through reproduction. It was an object lesson in original sin and the continuing sinfulness of the race. They cut "There" to show this. Sin is so inherent to the race that washing or scrubbing won't clean you..it is on the inside and is part of ones very nature.
> ...



I agree. The cutting of the flesh, I believe, signified that our sins must be "cut away." 

It could also be that the reproductive organ was involved because it was pointing to the seed (the Lord Jesus Christ) who would shed his blood.


----------

